# Ches Bay Skiff



## ES_Bob (May 31, 2010)

Not sure if this Rates as a Micro Skiff but just wanted to post up a pic since I have been lurking for awhile.

She is a home built 18 foot Tolman design. Tiller 40 yam. My idea is to keep as bare bones as I can. Will be having a standing hand hold built this week.

My area is mid Chesapeake bay chasing stripers and specks.

Bob


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Well size wise it's pushing it, but in spirit and execution it's a micro all the way as far as I'm concerned. Great job on the build. Love the spray rails. Should be perfect for the area you are in. As light as you built it you may get a bit sore when the Bay gets a bit snotty but I'd be willing to live with that.

I have a question about your bow setup. Is there some kind of reinforcement where your bow line is threaded through? Also I see a rope threaded down low in the bow, what is that all about? I'm also guessing there is tube or something there so it is not "open" like up top.

Great boat.

Swamp


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a beautiful skiff you have there Sir!  It's nice, clean and simple!  I am sure the height of those gunnels comes in handy if and when the wind starts to kick up.  With those 40 horses hanging on the transom, I am sure it moves along quite well too!  When you have an opportunity, could you post a few more pictures of the interior layout??  Thank you in advance and welcome aboard!


----------



## ES_Bob (May 31, 2010)

The bow stem is Laminated to 2 inches and the bow rope runs behind it. Down lower is the trailer rope and it runs through a 1 1/2 copper pipe epoxied in around the bow stem. Bob


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> The bow stem is Laminated to 2 inches and the bow rope runs behind it. Down lower is the trailer rope and it runs through a 1 1/2 copper pipe epoxied in around the bow stem. Bob


I figured the bow was reinforced.  Haven't seen a low rope like that before.  Actually make sense to have a lower attachment point for trailering if the top is kept from moving. 

So how does she run? Ought to scoot with the 40 and looks pretty dry (those bold spray rails really set the boat off BTW). How does she do in a moderate chop?

Thanks.

Swamp


----------



## ES_Bob (May 31, 2010)

Runs real well with the 40 4 strk got rid of the 48 enduro in the pic., a little slower when you pile in the beef. I think a 50 would be perfect. I would like to get the rig weighed. 

Runs well in a sea and only spray when the wind is up.


----------



## cletusriverbubba (May 18, 2011)

I really like the skiff and the colors on it. Did you notice a huge difference in fuel mileage when switchin to the 4stroke? I've got a 50 Johnson 2stroke and wanting to switch, but was surprised I actually get almost 6mpg when cruising for a distance. I guess I'm a borderline microskiff in the chesapeake bay watershed too but haven't gone to E.S. or out in the bay in it yet.What part of Eastern Shore do you fish out of?


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Beautiful purpose built skiff, really brings back memories of my grandfathers Bena built skiff of my childhood, we ran his boat in all weather around the York and Mobjack Bay. Great design.


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Where do you sit when running? Do you use a tiller extension to sit in the middle, or is there some kind of removeable seating that you use?


----------



## ES_Bob (May 31, 2010)

Thanks All.

If you have a good running 50 2strk I don't think it would be cost affective to upgrade, I ran across a great deal so went with the 4strk and sold the Enduro for what I had into it. Didn't run the Enduro long enough to tell about the fuel use. I am in Crisfield about mid way down the E Shore.

I have a removable seat that hangs on the splash well so can stand or sit. I don't have a tiller extension and am having a standing brace/rail made and will post a picture when done.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful work!!! The Crabs should fear you!


----------

